# The Strangeness - Post St Patrick's Day Gremlins?



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yesterday morning driving (Sept 2018 Mdl 3 AWD, .4.11) I noticed that all voice prompts in navigation ceased. Nav still displayed all the usual stuff, just no voice. Did a two-thumb reset while driving, no joy. Still no voice prompts.

Continued arriving home and as entering garage, the car started gonging (about 1.5 seconds apart) continuously. No screen messages. Did the usual park and shutdown, left car and walked away far enough for it to auto-lock. Still gonging. 

Re-enter car and perform brake and dual thumb reset. Twice. Finally the constant gonging ceases. When screen returns after both resets, release notes were displayed. 

Now all my profiles and profile settings are gone, all the trip meters are showing all zeros, all settings of Hold, Chill, etc. settings are gone (profiles??) and it cannot connect to WiFi. . I can no longer select Navigate on Autopilot (greyed out), Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (greyed out) or Full Self-Driving Visualization Preview (greyed out).

Without actually driving it, I *was* able to select Reverse and Drive. 

Then it displayed that a new software release was available but WiFi was not connected. After I got WiFi working again, I let it d/load and install .4.12. That did not bring back any of my previous settings or data.

Sent email to local Tesla service center and, so far, no response. 
Is it safe to drive without stranding me ? Time for a new car??


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Safe to drive? Most likely. Time for new car? Yes, if you want a new car! Schedule mobile service in the app, and they'll get back to you promptly. Sounds like something they can diagnose and repair remotely. Also, I find that oftentimes this kind of glitch will repair itself if the car is allowed to sleep awhile.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

it's been mentioned before, but the ability to back up profiles to USB or cloud would be real handy - particularily now for you.

come to think of it, having a profile backup in the mothercloud which followed me from car to car would be real nice.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> come to think of it, having a profile backup in the mothercloud which followed me from car to car would be real nice.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372652686324035585


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

cool. a little freaky that Tesla is reading my thoughts, but i'm sure they get amusement from many of them.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

For to mention in first post:

The "Location" in the phone app indicates "3500 Deer Creek Road, Palo Alto" which according to Google maps is only 833 miles from where the car actually is (Southern Arizona).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> but i'm sure they get amusement from many of them.


We do too!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> For to mention in first post:
> 
> The "Location" in the phone app indicates "3500 Deer Creek Road, Palo Alto" which according to Google maps is only 833 miles from where the car actually is (Southern Arizona).


That is the address of Tesla's HQ.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> That is the address of Tesla's HQ.


Is my car now part of the Tesla Robotaxi??
Or did she leave me and go back home to mother?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Update:

Used app to open a service ticket, forced to service center. Set for Friday AM.

Rec'd a message later same day asking if I wanted to test drive a Model Y - nothing to do with my service issue.

Another message came in yesterday aftn asking to cancel my service appointment, as this is a known firmware issue and Engineering is aware, and working on a fix. Engineering/Service will push out a [firmware] fix when this issue is addressed.


----------

